# Yay! My FOs arrived!!!



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

There finally here, the FOs I ordered. I am very excited! They don't all smell like I expected, but I can't wait to make the mixes I intended to make and see what happens. The one scent I was so excited to find......smells JUST LIKE I WANT IT TO SMELL!!!! Now let's hope it'll stick in the soap!

One bummer....where oh where is my Kelsei Mold???? Still not here :down Thank goodness I had the plan to do something weird first, so I'll go PVC piping!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Congrats on having them arrive!!! It's like Christmas every time I purchase a new fragrance,....Love it!! 

Since these are new to you it would probably be a good idea to do 1lb tester batches so you will know how each scent reacts to the soaping process.....then hopefully you can up your recipe to kelsie size


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

He has to make them, the Vicki mold isn't a stock mold so he likely has none on hand and he has to fill my order first. I do wish Rita was a little more chatty by email, but you can join her yahoo list and chat with her on it, maybe that will light a fire underneath her husband  I am not even expecting mine, haven't paid freight on them yet either, until after the first of the year. Then I will be calling Rita  V


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Seriously, Vicki??? I e-mailed Rita about two weeks ago and she said she thought to have it done by the end of that week.... I really expected the mold before Christmas.... Major bummer.

And Lynn, yes, I bought relatively small amounts right now, just enough to make some test batches with some straight FOs and some blends, so that I can get an idea of what works and what doesn't. I have an idea what I want in my 'Man Soap', but one of the FOs I planned for that blend is one that smells different. Good, but different, so we'll see!!!

Just sad that I won't be able to make the logs I wanted, because since I dcided not to get a tray mold when I bought the Vicki mold, I do not have anything yet to make 'nice' soaps in... Round and 'rustic' ( :really ) it is, I guess...


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Trysta said:


> Seriously, Vicki??? I e-mailed Rita about two weeks ago and she said she thought to have it done by the end of that week.... I really expected the mold before Christmas.... Major bummer.


I heard that a couple times and NEVER got my molds.

Have fun with yours scents- I still love getting mine- even if they aren't new!


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

I hadn't received mine either, gave up on it after 3 months.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

And congrats on your FO's, what did you get and what is your favorite so far?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Marion than perhaps you ordered before me? I ordered when I got the email about the sale. Just email her and like I said join her forum. I never see anyone who has complained on here, on there asking her questions. If you can't find her yahoo group just ask I have it set for digest and it comes to me daily.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

Mine took a long time too. When I asked about it apparently the first PayPal didn't show up...So, I had to do a second round.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Vicki, maybe I did order before you, I don't know, since I never got an e-mail about the sale, just happened to click into the website, probably just when they had it just posted (because I had checked not too long before that and there was no sale then). Anyway, I e-mailed Rita, but she hasn't answered me yet. I will try to find her yahoo group, although I don't even know what that is? Hopefully I can find that on the website.

Prairie nights: I have a lot of 1-4oz bottles because I want to make sure I have the right scent. Haven't soaped any yet, because I have been too busy in the barn and had a friend in need, but I hope to get going early next week. I have (all from SOS): Ferns, Ginger, Hyacinth, Forever Pine, Thyme, Ocean Mist, Orange (unripened), Peppermint supreme, Rosemary, French Lavender, Juniper Blue, Sage, Lilly of the Valley. My favorite sniffing right from the bottle is Hyacinth, but I can't tell, of course, what my combos would smell like, so I can't wait for that!

Hmmm, sorry for those who had bad experiences getting their molds, I'm for now still going to trust mine will show up, so far I've had fast and polite responses on e-mails, and the last one I just sent out yesterday. Not worried, just want to have that mold so bad!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/kelseiscreations/

kelseiscreations · Kelsei'sCreations Soap and Toiletries


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, Vicki, I joined!


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

But so far I haven't been able to get in the forum. Membership is still 'pending'


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's only been one day  You can't even get on here in one day!!! Vicki


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I never recieved mine either, ordered them over a year ago


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You paid for them a year ago and still haven't gotten them? She won't accept paypal payments unless they know they are working on making molds, least wise I dont know of anyone they have overtly ripped off like that before. I know a year ago they moved and announced that they weren't making molds.

It does get to the point sometimes that it is impossible to ever tell anyone to buy something because I love what I have purchased....it then makes you feel responsible some how....from goats, to molds to colorants etc....


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> It's only been one day  You can't even get on here in one day!!! Vicki


True....... Moderators....why do we put up with them? :rofl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Got my UPS notice that my 6 molds are shipped and should be here Tuesday. So those behind me should be next. Vicki


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Haven't heard anything yet, but that's good news!!! Thanks for letting me know, Vicki.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Just got my notice too, they should be shipped tomorrow!


----------

